# Amy Winehouse weint um Lindsay Lohan



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2010)

Amy Winehouse weint um Lindsay Lohan

Als Lindsay Lohan vor laufender Kamera in den Knast geschickt wurde , rieselte es auf der einen Seite Schadenfreude, auf der anderen aber Mitleid. Nicht nur Freunde und Verwandte mussten das Ereignis verdauen, besonders schlecht ging es in diesem Moment Amy Winehouse - wie jetzt bekannt wurde. Sie erlitt einen emotionalen Zusammenbruch, denn sie soll entsetzt festgestellt haben: „Das hätte mir passieren können.“

Amys Vergangenheit lässt bitter grüßen. Ein Familienangehöriger der Skandal-Röhre: „Amy brach in Tränen aus, als sie das Drama verfolgte. Als sie zum zweiten Mal einen Fan verprügelte, ist Amy nur knapp dem Knast entgangen. Sie realisiert jetzt, dass sie völlig außer Kontrolle war.“

Dank neuem Freund und Papa Mitchell hat Amy sich weitestgehend wieder im Griff , bestätigt auch ihr Angehöriger: „Sie hat es geschafft, ihr Leben mit der Hilfe ihrer Familie und Freunden wieder in den Griff zu bekommen. Aber für Lindsay scheint sich niemand zu interessieren. Das ist eine traurige Situation… Amy tut Lindsay wirklich leid.“

*Vielleicht werden die anderen Jetzt ja ein wenig ruhiger
 hätte ja auch ihnen passieren können...JaJa

Wie für Lindsay scheint sich keiner zu interessieren 
Gib ihr mal einer meine Nr. Paris soll mir ihren Privat_Jet schicken 
meno ...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (24 Juli 2010)




----------



## friedx (24 Juli 2010)

*...wenn die Mädels wenigstens was draus lernen würden ?!
Paris pfeift sich auch schon wieder dauernd irgendwas rein...* :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## krawutz (25 Juli 2010)

Amy rafft mal wieder nichts. Kurzer, angenehmer Knastaufenthalt, viel PR, viel Geld für Erlebnisberichte und Interviews und dann so weiter wie vorher. Oder weint Amy vielleicht aus Neid ?


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2010)

_Gollum_ schrieb:


> *
> 
> Wie für Lindsay scheint sich keiner zu interessieren
> Gib ihr mal einer meine Nr. Paris soll mir ihren Privat_Jet schicken
> ...




ok, hab die Nummer mal weitergeleitet Gollum. Mal sehen, ob was kommt   Musste aber selber hin, Paris gibt den Jet nicht raus rofl3 :thx: für die Info!


----------

